# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  ĐO L ( inductor ) MỘT SỐ LOẠI MOTO STEP 2 PHA

## Mạnh Tường

Thấy bên chuyên mục drive của Nhatson có nhắc đến thông số L của moto ảnh hưởng đến tốc độ chạy , tiện có máy đo L và một số moto đang có sẵn nên đưa lên đây để bác nào thích nghiên cứu mà chưa có điều kiện đo tiện việc tham khảo. 
Thông số trên hình là của máy đo LADEX - 222 .Loại moto 6 dây đo giữa dây chung và đầu 1 cuộn .
Mới chỉ có một số ít thôi nếu có thêm sẽ cập nhật tiếp. Nếu bác nào có thêm xin bổ xung ạ .

+ Trước tiên là mấy em thường gặp trong máy photo :Loại 6 dây ( mã moto trong hình )







+ Vài em VEXTA  cỏ :Loại 6 dây









+ Mấy em STEP-SYN : Loại 6 dây







Riêng em này 4 dây



+ Cuối cùng là 1 em của USA : Loại 6 dây

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CKD, Gamo, hungdn, minhtriet, Mr.L, nhatson, Tuanlm, writewin

----------


## biết tuốt

cái máy đo lờ   :Wink:    L này bao tiền bác? mua có khi cũng chả làm gì nhưng nhiều lúc không có cũng bực , trước định chế 1 cái mà chần lần mãi , rẻ em mua 1 phát

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> cái máy đo lờ     L này bao tiền bác? mua có khi cũng chả làm gì nhưng nhiều lúc không có cũng bực , trước định chế 1 cái mà chần lần mãi , rẻ em mua 1 phát


Máy này lúc mua là cũ , giá 850k nhưng cũng lâu rồi L đo được 200H, tại vì cũng nhiều khi bực nên mới mua nó , chủ yếu đo L mấy cục Choke & OPT bên audio thôi .

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, L là gì vậy các bác?  :Wink: )

----------


## biết tuốt

bác gà hay vờ vịt lắm nhé  :Wink:

----------


## biết tuốt

đo L này chắc để tính tần số dòng đi qua cuộn dây sao cho xảy ra hiện tượng cộng hưởng lúc đó cản trở dòng ít nhất , ít tổn hao nhất  tưởng cái gì chứ cái đó thì em...chưa  tính được  :Wink:

----------


## Tuanlm

độ tự cảm của step còn tùy thuộc vào vị trí của rotor. Như hình kèm theo, mình đo được 2 thông số tự cảm ở hai vị trí rotor

----------


## marl

> Thấy bên chuyên mục drive của Nhatson có nhắc đến thông số L của moto ảnh hưởng đến tốc độ chạy , tiện có máy đo L và một số moto đang có sẵn nên đưa lên đây để bác nào thích nghiên cứu mà chưa có điều kiện đo tiện việc tham khảo. 
> Thông số trên hình là của máy đo LADEX - 222 .Loại moto 6 dây đo giữa dây chung và đầu 1 cuộn .
> Mới chỉ có một số ít thôi nếu có thêm sẽ cập nhật tiếp. Nếu bác nào có thêm xin bổ xung ạ .
> 
> + Trước tiên là mấy em thường gặp trong máy photo :Loại 6 dây ( mã moto trong hình )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tìm datasheet của nó, có hết các thông số mà

----------


## Gamo

> đo L này chắc để tính tần số dòng đi qua cuộn dây sao cho xảy ra hiện tượng cộng hưởng lúc đó cản trở dòng ít nhất , ít tổn hao nhất  tưởng cái gì chứ cái đó thì em...chưa  tính được


À, tại em nghe L cứ liên tưởng tới vụ JAV, Maria Ozawa  :Wink: )

----------


## anhxco

Em có 2 con đầu, và test tốc độ thì thấy sự khác biệt khá nhiều, con 2B008 tốc độ cao hơn, e test thử tâm 1000v/p, con 2B009 thì tầm 1/2 đấy thôi.

----------


## CKD

Vì độ tự cảm đo kiểu này.. chắc chắn phải phụ thuộc vào vị trí của rotor, do đó đo ra 2 trị số là bình thường. Đúng ra là rất nhiều, bác do được ngay vị trí min & max. Nếu tháo cái rotor ra thì độ tự cảm e nghĩ còn nhỏ nữa  :Big Grin:

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## vanlam1102

dùng để đo độ tự cảm, sau đó kết hợp với tụ điện làm mạch chống nhiễu.

----------


## Tuanlm

> Vì độ tự cảm đo kiểu này.. chắc chắn phải phụ thuộc vào vị trí của rotor, do đó đo ra 2 trị số là bình thường. Đúng ra là rất nhiều, bác do được ngay vị trí min & max. Nếu tháo cái rotor ra thì độ tự cảm e nghĩ còn nhỏ nữa


Đúng vậy, thiết nghĩ độ tự cảm của động cơ sẽ liên quan tốc độ và torque. Động cơ có độ tự cảm lớn sẽ có tần số hoạt động thấp hơn nhưng torque cao hơn chăng ?. Mình thấy có một số step có mã động cơ tùy chọn cho torque cao ở tốc độ cao hoặc thấp.

----------


## Bias

L cao , R cao : chạy nhanh .
L cao , R thấp : torque mạnh .
Nếu R cùng bằng nhau thì thằng nào L cao hơn thì thằng đó torque mạnh hơn .

----------


## nhatson

> Đúng vậy, thiết nghĩ độ tự cảm của động cơ sẽ liên quan tốc độ và torque. Động cơ có độ tự cảm lớn sẽ có tần số hoạt động thấp hơn nhưng torque cao hơn chăng ?. Mình thấy có một số step có mã động cơ tùy chọn cho torque cao ở tốc độ cao hoặc thấp.


L cao > cần nhiều thời gian để nạp dòng hơn, có dòng thì mới có từ trường, có từ trường mới có moment quay
nên khi L cao ta cần lái động cơ bước với điện áp cao hơn điện áp danh định từ 5 đến 25 lần

R coil cũng ảnh hưởng đến việc nạp xả điện của coil
hiện tượng thường thấy, motor có L cao, lái bằng điện áp thấp sẽ ko chạy nhanh được


đo dòng với alphastep
khi motor quay chậm, dòng qua coil đủ nhanh để điều khiển thành dạng sin


khi motor quay nhanh, dòng chỉ kịp nạp và xả  , nhan hơn nữa sẽ ko nạp đủ dòng > moment quay sẽ thấp khi chạy nhanh hơn

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

đơn giản hoá vấn đề
1mH em dùng  tới cỡ 30VDC là đẹp hơn nữa sẽ ko hiệu quả
2mH ~ 45VDC
3mH ~ 55VDC
4mH ~ 64VDC
5mH ~ 72VDC
6mH ~ 78VDC
7mH ~ 84VDC
8mH ~ 90VDC
9mH ~ 96VDC
10mH ~ 101VDC
15mH ~ 123VDC

bảng trên có giá trị tham khảo với kỹ thuật d khiển dòng motor bằng pp kiểm soát thời gian nạp xả coil  , với các kỹ thuật khác ko có giá trị ah

----------

anhxco, Bias, biết tuốt, CKD, Tuanlm

----------


## vietnamcnc

Độ tự cảm đo được còn phụ thuộc vào... mấy cái dây đo!

Dây đo xịn theo máy sẽ có 2 sợi vi sai S+/S- để khử L dây đo.

----------


## Tuanlm

> Độ tự cảm đo được còn phụ thuộc vào... mấy cái dây đo!
> 
> Dây đo xịn theo máy sẽ có 2 sợi vi sai S+/S- để khử L dây đo.


Với thứ nguyên mH thì L dây đo ảnh hưởng ko đáng kể.

----------


## biết tuốt

> đơn giản hoá vấn đề
> 1mH em dùng  tới cỡ 30VDC là đẹp hơn nữa sẽ ko hiệu quả
> 2mH ~ 45VDC
> 3mH ~ 55VDC
> 4mH ~ 64VDC
> 5mH ~ 72VDC
> 6mH ~ 78VDC
> 7mH ~ 84VDC
> 8mH ~ 90VDC
> ...


em thì chưa có điều kiện khám mấy mạch xịn chính hãng , mạch lắp lấy thì chỉ có 1 chỉ tiêu quay được step  :Big Grin:  
em muốn hỏi ngu  tí  bác  , với những mạch xịn  họ tính toán cho 1 loại động cơ biết trước L , R  họ có tính toán tần số băm xung của dòng qua động cơ  sao cho gần với tần số riêng của mạch không bác ? vì em thấy datasheet của step cung cấp thông số để ta làm việc này mà nhỉ ?

----------


## nhatson

> em thì chưa có điều kiện khám mấy mạch xịn chính hãng , mạch lắp lấy thì chỉ có 1 chỉ tiêu quay được step  
> em muốn hỏi ngu  tí  bác  , với những mạch xịn  họ tính toán cho 1 loại động cơ biết trước L , R  họ có tính toán tần số băm xung của dòng qua động cơ  sao cho gần với tần số riêng của mạch không bác ? vì em thấy datasheet của step cung cấp thông số để ta làm việc này mà nhỉ ?


sản phẩm được sản xuất ra đều có những tiêu chuẩn, chính vì lí do này mới ptrien được ah, ví dụ chuẩn hoá ngôn ngữ, các đơn vị đo lường vv
em ví dụ như size motor chẵng hạn, nó giúp chúng ta ptrien sản phẩm dễ dàng hơn nhiều

trong lĩnh vực điện tử có các chuẩn do IEEE công bố
http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/opacstd.jsp

ngoài ra còn có các bộ tiêu chuẩn ISO, ASNI, JIS, TCVN .....vv
http://www.iso.org/iso/home/standards.htm
http://www.jisc.go.jp/eng/


về tần số thì thông thường dao động từ 16khz đến 40khz, cao hơn thì sẽ đắt tiền mạch công suất, vật liệu từ phải cao cấp hơn
tần số thấp hơn thì current rip lớn > chạy ko smooth
tần số phụ thuộc vào vật liệu từ + vật liệu chế tạo linh kiện bán dẫn 
( khoa học cơ bản chưa bắt kịp khoa học ứng dụng, ví dụ như 6 7 năm nay, việc nâng clock CPU lên hơn 3.5Ghz ko hiệu quả, người ta chuyển qua làm đa nhân, đợi khoa học vật liệu phát triển )

các hãng chuyên nghiệp tự ptrien motor thì linh động được các thông số motor và mạch điều khiển, nhưng cũng sẽ phải theo quy luật, vì bản thân họ cũng ko nhảy vào RD các linh kiện bán dẫn cao cấp hơn để nâng khả năng hoạt động , điều này có vẻ ko kih tế

các hãng sản xuất motor OEM cũng sẽ phải theo các tiêu chuẩn thông thường, vì làm motor độc quá, hãng làm mạch  kím đâu ra linh kiện để mà lái motor ah

PS

các thành tựu khoa học chúng ta được hưởng ngày nay, rất nhiều nhiều thứ có nguồn gốc là US DOD, bộ quốc phòng USA

vi du:
Máy cnc được ptrien vi BOEING cần chế tạo máy bay to hơn cho DOD >> chế tạo biên dạng cánh phức tạp>> cần máy tự động gia công

Cái dúng ta đang dùng để chém gió cũng từ tiền đầu tư của DOD

mach3 cnc/ linux cnc cũng từ tiền của DOD


b.r

----------

Mãi Chờ

----------

